# Keeping it a family friendly Forum



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I recently replied to a post and included a four letter word ( the place were the devil lives), nothing too objectionable. When I hit post the word was replaced with *****. Good for who ever programed this site to keep it "family friendly".

GP


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing GP


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

One of the best things about this place.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

I had the same word edited, was a little surprised as I'm used to some pretty boisterous forums but this is a very laid back place and all the better for it.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Definitely like the laid back feel.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Kind of like an old friendly pub, but the advice is correct and there's no beer


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Hulla Baloo said:


>


CUTE!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I like this post I will never forget what a great time the MWST was. It was a very family oriented gathering, the respect and sportsmanship was amazing. If whoever wants this sport to grow I’d say they will need, family, respect. Friends and fantastic vendors like the ones we have on this Forum. This sport needs young people if it is to survive, and I know I don’t want my nieces and nephews around #$*%@ language. Now if it’s just a bunch of us guys sitting around, game on


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Kind of like an old friendly pub, but the advice is correct and there's no beer


I've got beer...


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

SLINGDUDE said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of like an old friendly pub, but the advice is correct and there's no beer
> ...


????????


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

The hell you say. I never noticed until now :alky:


----------

